

Valve Officially Passes On Windows 8, Confirms Half-Life 3 is Linux Exclusive - growse
http://p4r.buzzleberry.com/?p=357

======
spleeder
Seems to be fake. I did a Google search and buzzleberry.com is the only site
covering this.

On top of that someone on this forum
<http://www.vg247.com/forum/topic.php?id=6802> sais that buzzleberry is always
writing made up articles.

------
ivanb
Looks like hog-wash. Gabe knows that his main audience uses Windows.

~~~
dguaraglia
Exactly. Why would they risk losing immense profit from the Windows-using
crowd (read: most gamers)? This is BS.

------
spleeder
Sounds to good to be true, there any other confirmations on this?

~~~
dylanrw
I've only found quotes, and no mirrors.

~~~
uxp
The site seems like a joke. Take a look at some of the other articles (might
have to prefix the URLs with 'cache:' to get Google's copy). Lets just flag
this and move on.

<https://twitter.com/p4rgaming>

------
rcknight
Server seems to be struggling, google cache here

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fp4r.buzzleberry.com%2F%3Fp%3D357&aq=f&oq=cac&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

I'd definitely like to see some other sources on this one!

------
beatgammit
"In a recent survey taken by Wikipedia on operating system statistics,
approximately 1.58% of all users use Linux, just losing out to next popular
operating system, Other, at 5.41%."

LOL, I didn't know that "Other" was an OS... Seems like a copy-paste
problem...

------
lmlt
Indeed some confirmation would be nice. What interests me is if it would be
possible for Valve to provide HL3 on a Linux boot disk making adoption a lot
easier for less technical users.. can anyone offer an insight on this?

~~~
spleeder
A bootable Ubuntu DVD with HL3 preinstalled would be amazing indeed!

------
hasam2
There is no one from Valve speaking at the conference.

<http://linuxconeurope2012.sched.org/directory/speakers/1>

CONFIRMED HOAX.

------
growse
I feel bad submitting it now that it appears to be a hoax. Sorry everyone :(

~~~
hasam2
It's not your fault. The origin of the fake story is to blame.

The process worked well in that the community was quickly able to assess the
true credibility of the story, revealing the story as fake at a very early
stage.

Had you not submitted it here, someone else might have put it in a different
channel where it could have spread uncontrollably.

------
mrxtheta
If it is true - it is like a shot from a bow with an arrow in the back and
knee in the same moment.

------
belorn
If valve want to push a new platform, half-life 3 is an excellent flagship
product to do so.

